# Bad habbits!!



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

ive started picking up some bad habits and i dont know where the've come from,

my footwork for a start has been a bit shit when im backing away from an opponent ive got a tendancy to cross my feet as i walking away, meaning im not in my stance.

And my hooks as well, dont know why but for the past year or so my hooks have been fine, these last 2 weeks ive really got to concentrate when im throwing it or i end up throwing it out too far

just thought id share my recent crap muay form with you


----------



## Shogun_is_Champ (Aug 4, 2007)

Your hooks are being thrown too far? Then punch a bag, you will have to adjust to be able to punch the bag which will fix your form. When you are moving back wards bring your front foor to your back foot, then move your back foot back. That keeps you in the same stance while moving backwards.


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

Shogun_is_Champ said:


> Your hooks are being thrown too far? Then punch a bag, you will have to adjust to be able to punch the bag which will fix your form. When you are moving back wards bring your front foor to your back foot, then move your back foot back. That keeps you in the same stance while moving backwards.


Defo. Get on the hook and jab pads too. I was the same. I did Taekwon do for years, ruined my toe to toe fighting and made me concentrate on counter striking too much. Saying that it did help me with foot work. Had to go back to basics with my punching when i took up Muay Thai. Short and sharp with the hooks, using the front foot to shift back/diagonally, back foot to shift forward sharply but keeping the stance at the same time. Keep the foot movements small and work you distance till your comfy in your moving without compromising balance then start throwing bigger hooks. If you have to reach too far then there aint much point throwing it. In my opinion anyway. Hope that makes some sense


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

yeh nice one lads, my footwork hasnt been a problem at all for ages, its only been recently, i dont know where ive picked up the sloppy footwork from but i've got to stop it...Getting on the hook and jab pads is a good idea to fix the poor hook technique, i might have to take a pair to classes as the only time i get to do thai is in thai boxin, coz my other mates are down the pub gettin pissed when im in the gym shadow boxing by myself:rolleyes:

thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Shogun_is_Champ (Aug 4, 2007)

Mahonski said:


> Defo. Get on the hook and jab pads too. I was the same. I did Taekwon do for years, ruined my toe to toe fighting and made me concentrate on counter striking too much. Saying that it did help me with foot work. Had to go back to basics with my punching when i took up Muay Thai. Short and sharp with the hooks, using the front foot to shift back/diagonally, back foot to shift forward sharply but keeping the stance at the same time. Keep the foot movements small and work you distance till your comfy in your moving without compromising balance then start throwing bigger hooks. If you have to reach too far then there aint much point throwing it. In my opinion anyway. Hope that makes some sense


I did Tae Kwon Do also, it helped me to get basics but muay thai is better for MMA.


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Aug 12, 2007)

Yea, I picked up a bad habit for low kicks defense, sometimes instead of bringing my leg up to block them, i put my arm there instead lol..i have to always remember not to do that one.


----------



## MMAMoney (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah, bad habbits are the worst and most annoying thing ever to happen to a fighter! While I havent picked up any major ones in 13 years of fighting (lucky I know!), my biggest downfall was the F*cking chip shop right next to our gym!!!!!!! Seriously guys, I got fat and quick! lol New gym though now, and i can look down and see my feet very clearly now! lol Take care guys!


----------



## James (Jul 28, 2007)

I havent been doing MMA for ages but I find I dont hold my guard up very well all the time when sparing & the instructors say I need to not let my elbows go out when punching & keep it tucked in a bit more.

Glad I'm going tomorrow again as I havent been able to go for over a month because my football training & work clashed with MMA but luckily football has moved days so I can go again


----------



## James (Jul 28, 2007)

To follow on from my previous post. I went to MMA today & when sparing I kicked this lad & caught his knee by accident. It hurt for a second but I carried on the round still kicking with the same leg as i couldnt really feel it.

After the round (about 30 seconds later) my shin was huge & a bit about the size of a tennis ball had swolen off my leg about 2cm 

Not to bad now & the swelling has gone down but I need to put some ice on it. The trainer thinks it might be because I point my toes when kicking rather than curling them in & tencing the muscle ao thats something I need to work on in the future.

James


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I dont think thats the case mate, a bone on bone clash like shin & knee will hurt no matter what way you point your toes, i was sparring with my trainer a few weeks ago and i booted full blast onto his elbow, it didnt hurt that much because of the adrenalin (adrenalin is great) but as soon as we stopped my leg/foot was absolutly killing me i couldnt walk all the next day, accidents like that are inevitable sometimes as long as you and whoever your training with are using good technique it should reduce the occurences of injuries


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

You can kill/numb the nerves over your shin by doing lots of kicks on the heavy bag which will make your shins less sensitive ..this is what the thais do (dont believe any of that kicking trees, bars or lamping your shin with bottles, rods etc etc nonsense), - although, if you hit an elbow or another bone (PARDON) you will always end up with a coggie - lots of ice and a fair helping of Ibuprofen normally helps!!!!. Also, Deep Ice cream or spray helps bring out the bruisingg quicker as does Arnica (Arnica is also natural) - I always have a couple of tubes as back-up.

Saved many a fighters eye, leg, foot and thigh during the past couple of years.


----------



## SHANE WOODS (Oct 15, 2007)

thank god for boxing cream and a good rub


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

since i'm a noob to muay thai and boxing in general (only spent 6 months at a boxing club and left through lack of 1-2-1 technique training) i have a few noob flaws to work through.

1) am i southpaw or ortho? i seem to switch half way through and switch back, both seem natural and i flow with not releasing it.

2) breathing out on the punch/kick

things i'll nail with time but they are my current ones


----------



## silverback (Oct 25, 2007)

Inc B - couple of ideas....

1) am i southpaw or ortho? i seem to switch half way through and switch back, both seem natural and i flow with not releasing it.

How is this a flaw? I think this just gives you added flexibility - remember not all people will be authodox, and this added and RARE ability will allow you to go toe to toe with a southpaw and not be at a disadvantage dude!

2) breathing out on the punch/kick

A tip I use is to get used to makeing some sort of noise - like a growl or something every time you strike kick or anything - this is good for your neurology and state control, as well as intimidating to some extent your opponent. after a wgile this will become second naure, and completely unconcious to you and automatic.

tactically this can be used to good effect to feign an attack.

I do NLP & Hypnosis so am gonna geek out for a bit but bear with it.

When your opponent learns *on an unconciousl level* that when you growl you do any attack - you can use this noise as a way of priming his response- leading him to prepare for an attack when you're not/ you can attack silently - this will momenarily confce him.

You can advance this theory further by using one sound for kicks and one for punches then you can kick while making the punch sound and vice versa - that will throw him on a level for a split second.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

yeh everyone has got there own sound, i think mines like a growl, i know a guy who sort of gurgles sounds really weird, but its kind of like 2nd nature and really hard to stop, not that i want to i quite like making weird noises when i kick/punch, if a noob comes to the class they must think its quite weird coz when you put a few combos together 'jab, cross, hook, cross etc...some odd noises must come out, with everyone making slightly different ones must sound weird


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

silverback said:


> Inc B - couple of ideas....
> 
> 1) am i southpaw or ortho? i seem to switch half way through and switch back, both seem natural and i flow with not releasing it.
> 
> ...


some great info...cheers :beerchug:

rrrrrrrrreppped.... (feel the glow of my 1 point lol)


----------



## david.j. (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a couple bad habbits

*dropping my hands

*clossing my eyes

*fighting like genki sudo - is that a bad thing tho.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah, closing my eyes is a habit I have.

Genki Sudo?! What, some mad kung fu stance or something David?


----------



## david.j. (Oct 4, 2007)

yep but crouching lower.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Lmfao, nice


----------



## silverback (Oct 25, 2007)

Inky you're welcome mate.

David - I suggest you spar with someone who punishes you for dropping your hands, *Japanese saying goes something like "everytime you get a little hit you get a little bit smarter" * while instructing your trainer to scream at you calling you whatever name you want to be called.

As for closing your eyes, that is a natural protection response - so you need to thank youself for doing this - it's the other part of you that thinks it knows best on how to protect you!

There's some NLP processea we could do for these - but that need a one on one session.

Now, as for this genki dude - all I can say is wow!

And let me ask you this.

when you use this style - do you get results?

I think there is no right or wrong - only what is more useful for *you*.

I wonder - nd dn't know the answer to this - if this great and amazing fighter was always like this or got ihs techniques down first - I have no idea how he did it - but the man is clearly an explorer. You can see he has an amazing strategy -that is one of fun - the guy is so playful when he fights and aint afraid to **** up...

I reckon go out there and have fun. i will often - in Muay thai drop and throw punches at peoples legs - yes i stand a chance of getting kicked in the head but I hven't *yet!*

Go have fun fella!


----------



## david.j. (Oct 4, 2007)

if definately a lot more fun doing it genki style. When I fight like that Im more relaxed. And it often works for me.


----------



## silverback (Oct 25, 2007)

Then do it just ensure that you don't take too much punishment - and then show the other guy up qith your fancy stuff - if would drive me nuts!

;-)


----------

